# Acoustic Strings - Rec?



## POC Troutman

Need to restring the Axe again and i'm thinking about trying out something new.... I've been using Martin M550 Phosphor Bronze mediums. This is on a Taylor 210ce. It's a very bright guitar. I've been real happy with these strings so far, but i haven't tried anything else, so maybe i don't know what i'm missing... Any body have any suggestions? price isn't an issue, if there are some bad arse strings for $20, hey whatever, i'll give it a shot and see what i think...

So, any reccomendations?

Also, i feel like the phosphor bronze strings wear out pretty quick... Seems like they dull down and lose some of their sharpness pretty quick (sharpness is the only thing i can think of to desecribe it) Any body else agree with that? I probably play 4 times a week, sometimes for 30 minutes, sometimes for 2 hours...


----------



## paymerick

I love the D'Addario EXP mediums... Still phosphor bronze I believe, but I love the sound and feel of 'em and they last well...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Give the Cryo strings a try.. they last long and are nickel wound.. Crosion treated also...

http://www.google.com/search?q=cryo...u&sa=X&ei=jutmTaaRJ8TYgAfzn-HLCg&ved=0CD4QrQQ


----------



## POC Troutman

I think i'm gonna go for the D'Addario's...read a lot of really good things about them, got me interested. JQ...i'm not SO SO much interested in how long the strings last...ya it would be nice to have some that last forever! but i really want to find the sound i'm looking for, whatever string that may be. i don't really know what i'm looking for, but i know what i like when i hear it!


----------



## POC Troutman

went with the D'Addario strings, they sound great on my guitar....thanks!


----------



## Gruengo

Try Elixir's sometime, they're coated.. I like both nanoweb & polyweb equally.. they stay bright a good while and fingers slide on them very easily. They look cool too, more of a silver/grey look rather than the bronze look. They cost a little more, but I haven't found anything I like better. Martin extra lights were my old fave before I found Elixirs


----------



## matagorda_castaway

x2 on the elixirs. i play acoustic in a gigging band (gibson j45), and ive tried just about every acoustic string brand, size, coating, etc, known to man. now i use elixir polyweb .12s exclusively. they are a little pricey, but we gig 3 times a week (~4hr sets), and they'll last a few weeks at least.


----------



## T_Sebastian

X 3 on the Elixers. You can definitely tell when its time for a new set though.


----------



## CoastalSpecial

After trying everything on the acoustics, I like Blue Steel. I use the 2035 gauge for the G-D-A-E strings and the 2032 gauge for the E-B strings. The most important thing when it comes to strings is stretching them properly. Most will sound good enough for what you want, just make sure you put them on right.

When it comes to electrics, I only use DR Strings.


----------



## Gary

D'Addario hands down. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/biffg#p/a/u/4/FO2NrtSby_Q


----------



## pickn'fish

Been using D'Addario for a long time... Occasionally, use Elixirs. Mostly phosphor bronze...


----------

